# 10.3.5 Cahotique



## MacDavid (19 Août 2004)

Bonjour à tous,

Voici mon probleme: depuis quelques temps, je trouve mon système un poil lent mais, surtout, il a d'étranegs comportements:

- parfois il refuse de s'éteindre (rallumage automatique)
- parfois mon Moniteur d'activité est à 100% (du coup, impossible de faire quoique ce soit, à moins d'etre tres patient).

La seule "astuce" (si je puis dire), est de relancer candyBar (le logiciel qui modifie les icones), je restaure les icones d'origine et ca repart. Je pense que CandyBar n'y est pour rien mais le redemarrage qu'il impliqe doit "optimiser" le systeme.

En d'autres termes, quelqu'un peut il m'aider? Faut il tout réinstaller?

Merci d'avance, vraiment

PS: le probleme existait déjà sous Mac OS X 10.3.4


----------



## JediMac (19 Août 2004)

As-tu réparé les atorisations et fait un chech disk ?
Quant à la réinstall, si ça faisait déjà ça sous 10.3.4, je ne suis pas persuadé que ça arrangera le problème. À moins que tu aies fait une MàJ de 10.2 en 10.3 auquel cas, une réinstall complète serait peut-être bonne.
As-tu passé le CD hardware test ? Est ce que tu as mis de la Ram ?


----------



## MacDavid (20 Août 2004)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> As-tu réparé les atorisations et fait un chech disk ?
> Quant à la réinstall, si ça faisait déjà ça sous 10.3.4, je ne suis pas persuadé que ça arrangera le problème. À moins que tu aies fait une MàJ de 10.2 en 10.3 auquel cas, une réinstall complète serait peut-être bonne.
> As-tu passé le CD hardware test ? Est ce que tu as mis de la Ram ?



Avant tout, merci pour ta réponse:

- Oui, les autorisations ont été réparées.
- check disk ok
- RAM 512 K

En revan che, que veux tu dire par CD Hardware test? Quant à une réinstall complète... he... comment faire?

merci encore


----------



## JediMac (20 Août 2004)

MacDavid a dit:
			
		

> - RAM 512 K


Que tu as ajoutée ? C'est de la certifiée Apple ou achetée au chinois du coin ?



			
				MacDavid a dit:
			
		

> En revan che, que veux tu dire par CD Hardware test?


Tu as dû avoir avec ton Alu17" (je pense que c'est de lui dont il s'agit :consfused: ) un CD de ce nom qui permet de vérifier que les composants vont bien.



			
				MacDavid a dit:
			
		

> Quant à une réinstall complète... he... comment faire?


Un petit tour dans la FAQ OS X et sur OS X facile...


----------



## MacDavid (20 Août 2004)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Que tu as ajoutée ? C'est de la certifiée Apple ou achetée au chinois du coin ?
> 
> Tu as dû avoir avec ton Alu17" (je pense que c'est de lui dont il s'agit :consfused: ) un CD de ce nom qui permet de vérifier que les composants vont bien.
> 
> ...



- Non, non, je n'ai pas rajouté de Ram.
- J'ai vérifié les compôsants, tout est ok.
- Merci pour le lien de l'installation mais je prefere voir avant s'il n'y a pas quelques solutions à envisager (ne serait-ce que parce qu'un gardant mon dossier utilisateur, je vais me retrouver avec les mêmes préférences, non? et que certaines sont peut etre à l'origine de mes soucis?)

En fait, je me demande si je n'ai pas merdé avec le livre de police en désactivant quelques précieuses polices?  C'est possible?


----------



## JediMac (20 Août 2004)

MacDavid a dit:
			
		

> - Merci pour le lien de l'installation mais je prefere voir avant s'il n'y a pas quelques solutions à envisager (ne serait-ce que parce qu'un gardant mon dossier utilisateur, je vais me retrouver avec les mêmes préférences, non? et que certaines sont peut etre à l'origine de mes soucis?)


Si tu suspectes un méli-mélo dans tes préf., crée un nouvel utilisateur et teste le comportement du système. Si tout va bien, ça doit certainement être tes préf. qui coincent quelque part.



			
				MacDavid a dit:
			
		

> En fait, je me demande si je n'ai pas merdé avec le livre de police en désactivant quelques précieuses polices?  C'est possible?


C'est une piste en effet, mais le lien donné dans ce thread n'est plus valide :sick:. Vérifie déjà ça !


----------



## jpmiss (20 Août 2004)

Hum pour les ralentissements, t'aurais pas un truc qui tourne en arriere plan, du style norton antivirus ou le demon mlnet?
 Jette un oeuil sur le moniteur d'activité (utilitaires) pour voirs quels sont les trucs qui tournent et quel est le plus gourmand


----------



## MacDavid (23 Août 2004)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Si tu suspectes un méli-mélo dans tes préf., crée un nouvel utilisateur et teste le comportement du système. Si tout va bien, ça doit certainement être tes préf. qui coincent quelque part.
> 
> C'est une piste en effet, mais le lien donné dans ce thread n'est plus valide :sick:. Vérifie déjà ça !



Je crois les doigts mais il semblerait qu'en ayant remis toutes les polices, ca va mieux. J'attends de voir et je vous dis... En attendant, il faut que je regarde ce maudit Liver de Police de plus près... savoir quoi faire exactement avec...

merci encore à tous


----------

